# Kentucky IBO Winternationals



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Vendors are going to be in Louisville.

Some of the vendors have said they aren't getting much of a return for what they have to invest in being at the IBO shoots. They say too many of the shooters show up early, shoot 40 targets and then leave. They prefer the ASA and Regions formats that provide the shooters with several options for competing, more chances for the shooters to shop.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Some Vendors are at the NFAA Indoor Nationals, could be why it is light.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I heard same thing to much money for a booth spot at ibo


carlosii said:


> Vendors are going to be in Louisville.
> 
> Some of the vendors have said they aren't getting much of a return for what they have to invest in being at the IBO shoots. They say too many of the shooters show up early, shoot 40 targets and then leave. They prefer the ASA and Regions formats that provide the shooters with several options for competing, more chances for the shooters to shop.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

There will be some vendors at the spring nationals.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Been said over and over! These shoots don't bring venders cause too small of a crowd, it's here to be a shot for Dorr of the year, it's like beating a dead horse.
Jumped on to see how shoot was going and maybe here some scores and this is what you get nothing to do with post, just something to dog the IBO's format.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

We all know the IBO sucks. If you don't shoot the ASA you must have something wrong with you.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

glennx said:


> We all know the IBO sucks. If you don't shoot the ASA you must have something wrong with you.


 I posted to find some scores, as my son shot there, all 40 on Friday, and told me no vendors. Never been to one of the winter or spring nat's, so thought it was strange no vendors. Now back to scores, anyone have some?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Bigjim67 said:


> Been said over and over! These shoots don't bring venders cause too small of a crowd, it's here to be a shot for Dorr of the year, it's like beating a dead horse.
> Jumped on to see how shoot was going and maybe here some scores and this is what you get nothing to do with post, just something to dog the IBO's format.


But they make it so easy....lol


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

The venue was great, good course set up and a better turn out than previous southern events, amazing weather as well today.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Bow bandit that's what I wanted to hear, also had to text people to see how it went. They said it was great and would be a great place to hold the worlds. Glad to hear it was good..


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

It was an outstanding shoot. Very well run and very professional.This was my 1st time going to Rockcastle and that place is huge.
Also saw a ton of pros that you would have thought went to Louisville came here instead.
As far as the course:
Very clean and appeared to have all new Rhinehart targets. I shot the ranges that had open,pro,mbr, and seniors.
It was probably the most difficult 3d i have been to and I have been in this game a long time.
Very loooooong targets. I wont give any details as people are shooting tomorrow. But they passed their 'approx 50 yd mark' a few times


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

IBO, why have rules if your not going to follow them?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Heard Goza shot 22 up on his last 30 targets to win it! Congrats to him!

I also heard attendance was almost 500 which is a huge improvement.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

trumankayak said:


> It was an outstanding shoot. Very well run and very professional.This was my 1st time going to Rockcastle and that place is huge.
> Also saw a ton of pros that you would have thought went to Louisville came here instead.
> As far as the course:
> Very clean and appeared to have all new Rhinehart targets. I shot the ranges that had open,pro,mbr, and seniors.
> ...


If you shoot it in the insert line its easier to pull lol


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome and challenging course and great venue. Lots of long yardages but only one that our group thought was max/max+. Very cool to shoot the same course as the pro shooters. Got to talk to several and watch even more. They sure did do a good job of taking the ground away. Bringing food and drinks around the course was nice. One guy was even taking "orders". Really next to no complaints about this shoot other than the practice range being off. I made a change that caused me to have to put on a new sight tape an later found the furthest bags at 45 and 50 were about 1.5-2 yds short. I judged hot all day but that little extra on top of that didn't help.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Way to go guys thanks for all the positive and negative feedback! Glad to hear the people that shot liked it..and for you that haven't, thanks for yours too..lol


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Rockcastle posted pics on their Facebook page:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8jOQlCRM1SrMWRQN0tzcDNseTg&usp=sharing


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I go to shoot. Could care less if there are no vendors at any of the shoots.


arrowblaster said:


> Heard it was very windy there today. Also heard no vendors there, seems strange.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

cant wait for pipestem shoot


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally liked this venue, being the first time for the IBO being at Rockcastle I thought they sent up a very challenging course.... hats off to them.
As for the people at the tents they were very personable and pleasant. 
Just needs a couple tweeks on the courses needed, nothing major. Just paint the cut off sapplings and small trees with paint to reduce trip hazards. I did say something to Brian about this.
:thumbs_up I will be back next year. It was worth the 10 hour drive.


----------



## j_hammerhead (Aug 31, 2012)

I personally thought the shoot was great! Of course I would like to see some of the vendors show some more support but overall it was good.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

wvbowhunter06 said:


> cant wait for pipestem shoot


I am ready for y'all to get here. I just hope everyone likes the way the ranges are going to be set. I have them laid out tight to cut down a lot of walking. The are kind of a ASA/IBO hybrid. I like them but it is to be seen what everyone thinks.


----------



## Archerycrazy (Aug 22, 2004)

This was a great venue, great shoot!!! For holding the Winter National for the first time, Rockcastle did an awesome job. Yes there are some issues needed addressed, nothing major. And I believe they will improve and it will be better. Thank you Rockcastle for having us and doing a great job. Now bring on Pipestem, can't wait.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

McDawg said:


> I personally liked this venue, being the first time for the IBO being at Rockcastle I thought they sent up a very challenging course.... hats off to them.
> As for the people at the tents they were very personable and pleasant.
> Just needs a couple tweeks on the courses needed, nothing major. Just paint the cut off sapplings and small trees with paint to reduce trip hazards. I did say something to Brian about this.
> :thumbs_up I will be back next year. It was worth the 10 hour drive.


This sums it up for me too. I had a good time


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I thought it was a great shoot also.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Bigjim67 said:


> Been said over and over! These shoots don't bring venders cause too small of a crowd, it's here to be a shot for Dorr of the year, it's like beating a dead horse.
> Jumped on to see how shoot was going and maybe here some scores and this is what you get nothing to do with post, just something to dog the IBO's format.


dude was not bashing ibo and was answering fellows question with what a couple of vendors told me last year,sorry to upset you but there was no bashing here,calm down please and maybe you should watch your bashing.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW!! An Awesome IBO shoot that's un heard of!!!!!
Mods please lock this thread down!!!!!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Hope to make it to this shoot myself next year. Didn't plan ahead enough this year.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

rock77 said:


> WOW!! An Awesome IBO shoot that's un heard of!!!!!
> Mods please lock this thread down!!!!!


He He He....


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Rockcastle did a great job. There were 476 shooters. Yes Friday was windy, and Sunday had rain - we shot all 40 targets on a beautiful sunny (pretty calm) Saturday. The targets were well set, I believe they moved people quite well considering the majority of people were shooting on Saturday. The owners of Rockcastle were out with the shooters asking questions and taking pictures. They wanted our feedback - they want the shoot to be a success. Kudos to Rockcastle Shooting Center!


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Glad to hear it was good see you in wv


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

Fantastic shoot put on by people who really cared and wanted shooters to come back. Well thought out and executed target sets. Big thanks to Rock Castle for a great weekend of shooting. Will definitely be back next year.


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

Thought it was a great place had lots of fun when I wasn't shooting hated life when I was shooting. Nate and Nick top notch guys see you next year


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe ASA should talk to these folks and move the London shoot over there. LOL


----------

